
AT&T will throttle “unlimited” cellular data plans on October 1st - shawndumas
http://thisismynext.com/2011/07/29/att-caps-unlimited-cellular-data-plans-starting-october-1st/
======
mdasen
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/02/verizon-
quietly-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/02/verizon-quietly-
begins-throttling-data-as-iphone-launch-looms.ars)

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/13/sprints-virgin-mobile-
bra...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/13/sprints-virgin-mobile-brand-to-
test-throttling-while-sprint-pok/)

Verizon already started throttling for its top 5% of users and, as the article
notes, T-Mobile similarly has started throttling. Sprint hasn't announced
plans to throttle on their brand, but has announced that they're going to
start testing throttling on their Virgin Mobile brand.

It's unfortunate, but not really unexpected given that two of AT&T's three
main competitors already throttle (Verizon and T-Mobile) and the third
competitor (Sprint) is testing the waters this fall with one of its wholly-
owned subsidiaries (Virgin).

------
nodata
So does this mean that AT&T have changed the terms of the contract, and that
anybody who wants to can exit the contract without retribution?

~~~
larrik
I doubt it, but it's worth investigating.

~~~
clarkevans
For the last 2 changes to the AT&T wireless contract, I have called up and
declined. They kept me under terms of previous contract rather than letting me
go without the cancellation fee.

